

How The Cost of Computation Restricts The Processes of Life - mgl
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27680/?p1=blogs

======
madhadron
Looking at the original article, I'd be surprised if this wasn't already known
in the 1960s, just expressed in a somewhat different mathematical language.

As for the linked article, I think I had better start posting some biology to
Hacker News to get the standard up...

------
schwa
It sucks living in the slow zone.

~~~
jgarmon
Vernor Vinge reference?

------
abc_lisper
Fascinating stuff. However, I would still say that this evolutionarily
optimized, with energy consumed being a factor in success. It is worth noting
that fundamental limit discovered is achieved by evolution. It did its job
right.

------
icegreentea
I don't really see how optimal survival strategy and fundamental energetic
constraints are not linked. The process of germination certainly takes
additional structures and systems that would have to evolve.

